# Rear brake light strip fix



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I recently noticed two of the led bulbs have blown on my brake light strip, can they be individually replaced or does the whole strip need replacing?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, According to other MK2 owners,whole strip has to be replaced.
Hoggy.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok, maybe I will wait for a few more bulbs to blow first lol


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep - it's complete new unit. Easy fix though and i don't think it's too expensive (assuming Audi don't cover it.)


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Patrizio,

Yes, it does indeed require a full unit replacement. It happened on my last TTS and was replaced under warranty. If you're not under warranty, it's not expensive (~£150 I think, but that's just from memory so don't hold me to that!) and is pretty easy to fit as Igotone said.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Check with your Audi dealer. The unit may be subject to a recall:










Thanks CraigW for posting this picture. 

Partnumber 8J0945097. Price: around 60 euro.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

That's great, will ask the stealers about it


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I asked for my car and it wasn't covered so I bought and replaced last weekend. Sounds to me though like these only have a very limited lifespan before failure as there seems to be a large amount of failures.

Around 45 pounds fir the unit and 20 minutes to do.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone put a guide to install up at all?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

See here:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=627026&start=16


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Got mine replaced FOC on an Audi recall, so worth a try.


----------



## jamespheely (Feb 9, 2014)

Monkey Hanger said:


> Got mine replaced FOC on an Audi recall, so worth a try.


Hi do you know the cars impacted by the recall? Is it a certain year?

Thanks


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Seems to be pot luck. I was asked and told there was nothing against my car for it so had to buy and fit.

No harm in asking.


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

jamespheely said:


> Monkey Hanger said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine replaced FOC on an Audi recall, so worth a try.
> ...


Hi I understood it was all TT,s. ,mine is a 2009 TDI and Audi replaced it with no problem approx. 6 months ago.
I was going to buy one but read a post on here by someone who said they has theirs replaced FOC so thought I would try.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

The big question is how long does a new one last before the LED lights start popping?


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I have no idea. I got shot of mine before it went again. God, I miss my TT


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Will be a very sad day when I say goodbye to mine, probably end of this year


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Got the part delivered from Germany £45 getting it fitted next week when my oil change is being done, can't be arsed with dealing with the stealers


----------

